# [SOLVED]błąd udev przy emerge --update --deep --newuse world

## tomasz6662

witam

po zainstalowaniu systemu wykonuję emerge --sync a następnie emerge --update --deep --newuse world i dostaję :

```

Calculating world dependencies   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-fs/udev-115-r1 to /

 * udev-115-update-20079804.diff.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * udev-115.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking udev-115.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking udev-115-update-20079804.diff.bz2 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source... >>> Unpacking udev-115.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work >>> Unpacking udev-115-update-20079804.diff.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work  * Applying udev-115-update-20079804.diff ...   [ ok ]  * Applying udev-114-root-link-2.diff ...   [ ok ] >>> Source unpacked. >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115 ... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar   GENHDR   udev_version.h   CC       udev_device.o   CC       udev_config.o   CC       udev_node.o   CC       udev_db.o   CC       udev_sysfs.o   CC       udev_rules.o   CC       udev_rules_parse.o   CC       udev_utils.o   CC       udev_utils_string.o   CC       udev_utils_file.o   CC       udev_sysdeps.o   CC       udevd.o   CC       udevtrigger.o   CC       udevsettle.o   CC       udevcontrol.o   CC       udevmonitor.o   CC       udevinfo.o   CC       udevtest.o   CC       test-udev.o   CC       udevstart.o   AR       libudev.a   RANLIB   libudev.a   LD       udevd   LD       udevtrigger   LD       udevsettle   LD       udevcontrol   LD       udevmonitor   LD       udevinfo   LD       udevtest   LD       test-udev   LD       udevstart make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/ata_id'   CC       ata_id.o   LD       ata_id make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/ata_id' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/cdrom_id'   CC       cdrom_id.o   LD       cdrom_id make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/cdrom_id' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/edd_id'   CC       edd_id.o   LD       edd_id make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/edd_id' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/firmware' make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'. make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/firmware' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/floppy'   CC       create_floppy_devices.o   LD       create_floppy_devices make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/floppy' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/path_id' make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'. make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/path_id' make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/scsi_id'   GENHDR   scsi_id_version.h   CC       scsi_id.o   CC       scsi_serial.o libsandbox:  Can't resolve open: (null) make[1]: *** [scsi_id] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/scsi_id' make: *** [all] Error 1  *   * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-115-r1 failed.  * Call stack:  *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile  *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'  *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile  *   udev-115-r1.ebuild, line  126:  Called die  * The specific snippet of code:  *      emake \  *         EXTRAS="${extras}" \  *         libudevdir=${udev_helper_dir} \  *         CROSS_COMPILE=${mycross} \  *         OPTFLAGS="" \  *         ${myconf} || die  *  The die message:  *   (no error message)  *   * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.  * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/temp/build.log'.  *  

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-115-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-115-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   udev-115-r1.ebuild, line  126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *         EXTRAS="${extras}" \

 *         libudevdir=${udev_helper_dir} \

 *         CROSS_COMPILE=${mycross} \

 *         OPTFLAGS="" \

 *         ${myconf} || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

build.log z udeva wygląda tak :

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-115.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work

>>> Unpacking udev-115-update-20079804.diff.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work

 * Applying udev-115-update-20079804.diff ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying udev-114-root-link-2.diff ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115 ...

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

  GENHDR   udev_version.h

  CC       udev_device.o

  CC       udev_config.o

  CC       udev_node.o

  CC       udev_db.o

  CC       udev_sysfs.o

  CC       udev_rules.o

  CC       udev_rules_parse.o

  CC       udev_utils.o

  CC       udev_utils_string.o

  CC       udev_utils_file.o

  CC       udev_sysdeps.o

  CC       udevd.o

  CC       udevtrigger.o

  CC       udevsettle.o

  CC       udevcontrol.o

  CC       udevmonitor.o

  CC       udevinfo.o

  CC       udevtest.o

  CC       test-udev.o

  CC       udevstart.o

  AR       libudev.a

  RANLIB   libudev.a

  LD       udevd

  LD       udevtrigger

  LD       udevsettle

  LD       udevcontrol

  LD       udevmonitor

  LD       udevinfo

  LD       udevtest

  LD       test-udev

  LD       udevstart

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/ata_id'

  CC       ata_id.o

  LD       ata_id

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/ata_id'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/cdrom_id'

  CC       cdrom_id.o

  LD       cdrom_id

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/cdrom_id'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/edd_id'

  CC       edd_id.o

  LD       edd_id

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/edd_id'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/firmware'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/firmware'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/floppy'

  CC       create_floppy_devices.o

  LD       create_floppy_devices

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/floppy'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/path_id'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/path_id'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/scsi_id'

  GENHDR   scsi_id_version.h

  CC       scsi_id.o

  CC       scsi_serial.o

libsandbox:  Can't resolve open: (null)

make[1]: *** [scsi_id] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115/extras/scsi_id'

make: *** [all] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/udev-115-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   udev-115-r1.ebuild, line  126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake \

 *         EXTRAS="${extras}" \

 *         libudevdir=${udev_helper_dir} \

 *         CROSS_COMPILE=${mycross} \

 *         OPTFLAGS="" \

 *         ${myconf} || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

  co z tym zrobić ?

pozdrawiam

tomasz

Edit by Poe

Proszę używać [ code ] [/ code ] do wklejania wszelkich logów, bugów, errorów itp.   Last edited by tomasz6662 on Sun Dec 09, 2007 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Używaj znacznik CODE.

Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## tomasz6662

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Dec 2007 12:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg fortran gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg midi mmx mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wifi x264 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

pozdrawiam

tomasz

Arfrever: Poprawiono znaczniki: <code> -> [ code ]

----------

## Arfrever

W ramach ominięcia problemu spróbuj wykonać:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 udev
```

W BBCode używa się nawiasy kwadratowe.

Polecam przeczytać Przewodnik BBCode.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pancurski

Niewiem czy może chodzić o to, tym bardziej, że nie jestem pewien czy twój Athlon jest dwurdzeniowy, ale Twoje CFLAGS wygląda tak:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
```

a nie powinno być przypadkiem takie:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## SlashBeast

nie ma znaczenia, moze dac sobie k8, opteron, athlon64 czy athlonfx i bedzie to samo.

----------

## tomasz6662

```

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 udev

```

dzięki bardzo, wygląda na to, że pomogło

pozdrawiam

tomasz

----------

## guziknr1

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> W ramach ominięcia problemu spróbuj wykonać:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 udev
> ```
> ...

 

A jeśli problem jest przy _każdym_ pakiecie? Globalnie w make.conf wpisać -sandbox? Chyba nie było to zamierzeniem twórców Gentoo...

-- 

guzik

----------

## Arfrever

 *guziknr1 wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   W ramach ominięcia problemu spróbuj wykonać:
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 udev
> ```
> ...

 

Spróbuj:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sandbox
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## guziknr1

> Spróbuj:

> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sandbox

To przejdzie, ale każdy kolejny pakiet nie. Różne sztuczki robiłem i niestety bez powodzenia. Jak uruchamiam z LiveCD i robię chroot, wszystko przy emerge działa jak należy.

Zrobiłem przed chwilą nowy system, zbudowałem tylko jądro (ręcznie) i grub (emerge), uruchomiłem i zachowanie dokładnie takie samo.

Nie wiem czy ma to jakieś znaczenie (nie powinno), ale system jest w Xen (HVM). AMD64.

Mam inną maszynę, identyczną sprzętowo, bardzo podobna konfiguracja, instalowana jakieś pół roku wcześniej i tam działa!

Uzupełniając, to często pojawia się:

libsandbox:  Can't resolve getcwd: (null)

a błędy przy budowaniu pakietów są przy każdym inne.

Próbowałem przebudować gcc i glibc (gdzieś znalazłem zalecenie), ale też /lipa/.

-- 

guzik

----------

## tomasz6662

u mnie było podobnie ale wystarczyło 

```

FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

```

i problemy sie skończyły

tomasz

----------

## guziknr1

U mnie nie, co napisałem w poprzednich wiadomościach.

Pisałem też, że na podobnym serwerze instalowanym jakieś pół roku wcześniej wszystko działa OK; różnica między nimi to jądro - 2.6.22-hardened-r5 na 'starym' i 2.6.23-hardened-r3 na 'nowym'. Ale to nie powinno mieć żadnego znaczenia.

Przeorałem oczywiście sandbox, próbowałem go też odinstalować (emerge -C), a nawet znalazłem gdzieś info, żeby usunąć niektóre biblioteki wymagane przez niego i wtedy dopiero budować, ale nic z tego nie działa. Plucie przez lewe ramię również.

-- 

guzik

----------

## tomasz6662

a odemerguj na chwilę (jesli masz zainstalowany) ccache i spróbuj wtedy

tomasz

----------

## guziknr1

Nie tędy droga. Ja właśnie myślałem w drugą stronę, że ccache coś pomoże i go dodałem (standardowo nie było), ale również /lipa/.

-- 

guzik

----------

